# Sales opportunity



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you for showing an interest in this genuine home based business!

This is not MLM; delivering catalogues or a get rich quick scheme, but a genuine opportunity to build your own business with;

•	No start up costs!

•	No on-going fees!

•	No overheads!

The Opportunity

Our sales associates work for themselves under an authorized representative model and earn very well for themselves while enjoying a tremendous self-regulated lifestyle.

Qualified candidates have the potential to earn an executive level income from home. Apply today and be up and running by tomorrow.

The Person

We work really hard at our end to supply high quality coffee and are looking for equally hard working people to help us distribute it.

•	We are looking for an enthusiastic, entrepreneurial, self motivated individual with excellent communication skills, who is willing to put in the hard work to achieve a decent level of sustainable income.

Although previous sales experience is an advantage; people with no previous sales experience should also apply, as full and ongoing training will be provided. A confident, positive and enthusiastic personality would also be an advantage.

Our existing sales associates have come from diverse backgrounds: from sales and marketing; accounting; general management; customer service; business owners; office and factory workers to stay at home mums and dads looking to return to the work force.

They all have one thing in common and that is to build a stronger financial wall around themselves and their family that is sustainable throughout even the most hostile of economic climates.

We offer:

•	Industry leading commission package. (OTE £20-£25K year 1, £40-£50K year 2).

•	Highly competitive pricing structure.

•	Easy to sell, a well established quality product that sells itself.

•	Commission paid every time the customer uses the product.

•	Commission paid weekly and for the whole life of the customer, the longer they use our service the longer you will be paid.

If you think you are the ideal candidate and this opportunity is for you or you just want to find out further information regarding this excellent opportunity then email [email protected] for further details.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

We have 3 agents signed up in Manchester, Rotherham and Northallerton so far - still looking for people in other areas of the UK so get in touch!!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

We have 3 agents signed up in Manchester, Rotherham and Northallerton so far - still looking for people in other areas of the UK so get in touch!!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Just signed up agent for Bridgend and West Glamorgan - anyone interested in giving it a go, get in touch!!

Andy


----------

